# Couldnt we have put some cuter dogs?



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

........................


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Which dogs are you talking about? I hope you don't mean Joe's 3 Sweeties because if you do you are slam out of your mind!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Some of us have pm'd with Elly and Me and she is aware of the situation. She is not able to delete the thread title b/c that is an SMC member perk.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Which dogs are you talking about? I hope you don't mean Joe's 3 Sweeties because if you do you are slam out of your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!!! Joe's furbabies are cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153709
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they are!!!!






















I can't imagine thinking otherwise...








That's like insulting someone's skin kids to us malt lovers!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, Joe's fur kids are sweet...... I feel so bad about this thread tho, for both parties involved...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't even know what you mean. There are no dogs here anywhere on the site that are not cute. 

Maltese =







cute









maybe you are talking about these babies ------ >>>>>

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ndpost&p=149684


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Some of us have pm'd with Elly and Me and she is aware of the situation. She is not able to delete the thread title b/c that is an SMC member perk.[/B]


I'm lost, what dogs when you come in, I don't see any.......and what situation?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When you go to the main Spoiled Maltese webpage here http://spoiledmaltese.com/, there is a picture of Joe's three cuties on the top of the page.

I think the original poster is probably very embarrassed about her comment now. Any way we can pull this thread or close it and move on?

I'm sure no one will argue that Maggie, Lizzie and Sampson are very cute Maltese indeed!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> When you go to the main Spoiled Maltese webpage here http://spoiledmaltese.com/, there is a picture of Joe's three cuties on the top of the page.
> 
> I think the original poster is probably very embarrassed about her comment now. Any way we can pull this thread or close it and move on?
> 
> I'm sure no one will argue that Maggie, Lizzie and Sampson are very cute Maltese indeed![/B]


Thanks to you all who helped me see that great pic of Joe's babies! I can't believe I've never seen it. Gorgeous! I'm very envious of that long hair.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153709
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153712
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

First of all I made a statement. I did not say that they were not cute, I said couldn't we have put some cuter maltese up in that spot. The 3 dogs there are cute. But Ijsut meant that little puppies are cuter. I did not know these were the owner of the sites dogs. Had no clue, meant no harm to him at all. Everyone here is so quick to jump and start BS. I am officially leaving this site today. I will not be back. Its like you all want to make something out of nothing and stir the pot. I am sure I will be welcome at another site. Instead of trying to start trouble and make a poster feel like crap for something that they did not even say maybe you could reword your post. Also the lady that gave another poster crap about typing in caps by sending her an email. seriously Maltese Jane get a life huh? Later all, and Joe I apologize to you I meant no harm to you or your dogs. Thanks


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> First of all I made a statement. I did not say that they were not cute, I said couldn't we have put some cuter maltese up in that spot. The 3 dogs there are cute. But Ijsut meant that little puppies are cuter. I did not know these were the owner of the sites dogs. Had no clue, meant no harm to him at all. Everyone here is so quick to jump and start BS. I am officially leaving this site today. I will not be back. Its like you all want to make something out of nothing and stir the pot. I am sure I will be welcome at another site. Instead of trying to start trouble and make a poster feel like crap for something that they did not even say maybe you could reword your post. Also the lady that gave another poster crap about typing in caps by sending her an email. seriously Maltese Jane get a life huh? Later all, and Joe I apologize to you I meant no harm to you or your dogs. Thanks[/B]



WHO is starting BS?








My g'ma used to call that _the pot callin' the kettle black_!!!!








I felt like everyone was quite kind in their posts. If they weren't in pm's...then at least it was in private.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

> First of all I made a statement. I did not say that they were not cute, I said couldn't we have put some cuter maltese up in that spot. The 3 dogs there are cute. But Ijsut meant that little puppies are cuter. I did not know these were the owner of the sites dogs. Had no clue, meant no harm to him at all. Everyone here is so quick to jump and start BS. I am officially leaving this site today. I will not be back. Its like you all want to make something out of nothing and stir the pot. I am sure I will be welcome at another site. Instead of trying to start trouble and make a poster feel like crap for something that they did not even say maybe you could reword your post. Also the lady that gave another poster crap about typing in caps by sending her an email. seriously Maltese Jane get a life huh? Later all, and Joe I apologize to you I meant no harm to you or your dogs. Thanks[/B]


 

First of all, I don't feel that any of the responses to your post were rude. I understand that you didn't realize that they were Joe's dogs. However, the point is that you didn't know who's dogs those were. We all think our babies are beautiful. So you can understand how your words may have been very hurtful to some. We were all thinking of Joe's feelings when we read your post. Maybe we are protective of each other. We are like a family here that always wants to invite more into our family. If you choose to leave that is because you want to, not because we don't want you here.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Everyone here is so quick to jump and start BS. I am officially leaving this site today. I will not be back. Its like you all want to make something out of nothing and stir the pot. I am sure I will be welcome at another site.[/B]

















May I suggest another forum for you. it starts with M and ends with O. who is starting the BS? check out her post history









Joe please close and delete the topic.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153783
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I checked her post history too...








Really made me want to say...."don't let the door hit ya in the butt!"















(sorry Joe, I TRIED to refrain!







)

Ya just don't mess with one of our people or insult our babies...which she has done MORE THAN ONCE!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153712
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completly agree!











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ha! You held out for as long as you could!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153803
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I checked her post history too...








Really made me want to say...."don't let the door hit ya in the butt!"















(sorry Joe, I TRIED to refrain!







)

Ya just don't mess with one of our people or insult our babies...which she has done MORE THAN ONCE!








[/B][/QUOTE] Ha ha! You held out for as long as you could!!
[/B][/QUOTE]








Sometimes my "bad" side overpowers my "good"!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here are some (not so) cute pics...lol SCARY.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> Here are some (not so) cute pics...lol SCARY.[/B]


LOL, I think they are cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153834
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Those are of Mas...some of his not-so-appealing pictures...lol 
But thank you...and of course, *I* think they're cute...


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG I Love the one of Mas sticking out his tonge lol it is tooo funny.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> WOW! I was just clued in to this chit. Darn, I hate it when work gets in the way of checking on SM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, when I read that heading for the first time a minute ago I though "huh" what's this all about? I am with everyone on this and I ditto your reaction too Rose. How dare her to be so rude to the owner of the site let alone anyone, Joe's fluffs are just so cute there together and I love that picture and it is his site and if he chooses to post their picture in the front page of the site I say " good on ya Joe" we all love your sweet little furkids and if I were you I would cover the entire front page with their pictures.
To the originator of the post I say I hope the door has a very strong return spring on it when it whacks ya on your way out


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Scooby doo you are so funny


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Scooby doo you are so funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you, I hope she has a very good time in the other site she chooses to go to, but with her attitude she will probably get another whack on the rump on the way out that door too


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153712
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! You are so right!

And...now that's she's gone, can I say that she must have felt like an A$$ when yall told her who those pups are for. GEEZ!!! 

-Sorry







I know that's in bad taste.
ok...nothing more from me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153713
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they are!!!!






















I can't imagine thinking otherwise...








That's like insulting someone's skin kids to us malt lovers!








[/B][/QUOTE]



OMG! You are so right!

And...now that's she's gone, can I say that she must have felt like an A$$ when yall told her who those pups are for. GEEZ!!! 

-Sorry







I know that's in bad taste.
ok...nothing more from me.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't think she felt like an A$$ at all. I, in fact, believe she and her "buddies" are laughing at the whole thing. She knew EXACTLY what she was doing. Good to see she has "BANNED" herself.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie has two things to say to our dear poster....








-


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question... where are her pictures of her new puppy? If you dont even have your own pups pic up... you shouldnt speak of others. sorry. I hate fighting or debating.. but dont you think there could have been a better way to word what you said if you wanted puppies on the front page? Just a thought.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> Kallie has two things to say to our dear poster....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Words from a very cute true Malt!--You tell them Kallie!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

There was something "fishey" about her posts from the get go... you don't suppose she was intentionally trying to "stir the pot" do you? He first few posts were normal then she became increasingly hostile........ just makes you wonder.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

well, buh-bye to bad rubbish is all I have to say....You couldn't get any more disrespectful then she was...

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Speaking of trolls I think this one could be related to that person too, what do ya think Kallie?

[attachment=3077:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

She started this about the same time as the poster who asked an opinion on certain breeders. I suspected they were both on the same page. Hope they went out that door together.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Some people.......grrrrrrrr.......









Heck, I was so excited when Joe changed the picture to include the others. 
And it's the best one ever !! 
So you better leave it


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> She started this about the same time as the poster who asked an opinion on certain breeders. I suspected they were both on the same page. Hope they went out that door together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I thought the same thing as you right from the very beginning







I had a feeling that it was all part of the other person who we know has it in for Joe and this site. I think they were here to stir things up and they did. But it only showed how we won't allow trolls to come in and hurt our SM family







We all may not always agree on every thing, but we respect one another and we all love our little ones ....We love SM and Joe knows how we feel about him , his babies and this site







The other one ( you know who) is so jealous that he has to send trolls, but that won't work because what we have here is a site that IS....... # 1.............. SM , Joe and SM members you


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> First of all I made a statement. I did not say that they were not cute, I said couldn't we have put some cuter maltese up in that spot. The 3 dogs there are cute. But Ijsut meant that little puppies are cuter. I did not know these were the owner of the sites dogs. Had no clue, meant no harm to him at all. Everyone here is so quick to jump and start BS. I am officially leaving this site today. I will not be back. Its like you all want to make something out of nothing and stir the pot. I am sure I will be welcome at another site. Instead of trying to start trouble and make a poster feel like crap for something that they did not even say maybe you could reword your post. Also the lady that gave another poster crap about typing in caps by sending her an email. seriously Maltese Jane get a life huh? Later all, and Joe I apologize to you I meant no harm to you or your dogs. Thanks[/B]



WHATEVER CHICK







.........BOUNCE!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK something has happened since I was here last night - my time?

Not sure what was said, because I cant find the post, but judging from the responses I take it she said something nasty about someone or their doggies??

Not a good idea. All the malts here are just beautiful to say the least. They all have their own little personalities but all seem the same in many other ways.

There was a post of a very upsetting nature on the other site (you know where) and at first, no one replied because it was just so distressing. Me being stupid, replied that maybe she should give the dog to someone who would care for and love it. (She actually posted a very very upsetting nature, saying she hated the dog and terrible things like that) then a couple of days later, the responses started. It ended up with 147,000 !!!!! views and over 300 (I think) replies)

I then thought about it and came to the decision that this person was just 'stirring the pot'. I dont believe the person was genuine at all.

You called the person here a 'troll', and maybe this other person was the same? I wonder if they were one and the same?

ANyway, I think anybody who doesnt like malts can 'go fly a kite'.

We love them and I thank God everyday for Chloe and all our babies here. They truly are gifts from God.

Just my opinion,


Dede and Chloe from down under


~~mommy, we are all cute and beautful babies arent we? ~ Chloe

~sure are honey bunch, sure are.~mommy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh boy! i was out of town yesterday, last night and until a little while ago, man I wish I could have read the first post before it was deleted, however from the replies I can bet it would have cracked me up, takes alot more than that to upset me, however I couldnt have said anything more than you ladies said for me, thanks for having my back while I was gone and the kind words about my "uncute" trio









thanks, you girls


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> oh boy! i was out of town yesterday, last night and until a little while ago, man I wish I could have read the first post before it was deleted, however from the replies I can bet it would have cracked me up, takes alot more than that to upset me, however I couldnt have said anything more than you ladies said for me, thanks for having my back while I was gone and the kind words about my "uncute" trio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uncute.....sheesh.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=154259
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto from here too


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

ALL malts are beautiful, no matter what. Glad she is gone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=154506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.... a big Thank You to Joe from me, too!!

[attachment=3126:attachment]


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe, this is one of the few times that the ol' "controversial" smiley can and should be used!
















Hehehe......


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

All Maltese are beautiful, I can't beleive how rude and ugly adults can be just so sad.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

We need that fart button to add to posts. I think I've now found a use for it! I wouldn't even need words.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> We need that fart button to add to posts. I think I've now found a use for it! I wouldn't even need words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just pressed it , Oh boy, that was a long one


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Maybe the next time a comment like this comes up we should just take my mother's advice and "Consider the source" When someone makes an ugly comment just don't answer and have 0 replies. If someone is trying to stir the pot just let it drop and remove the enjoyment.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Maybe the next time a comment like this comes up we should just take my mother's advice and "Consider the source" When someone makes an ugly comment just don't answer and have 0 replies. If someone is trying to stir the pot just let it drop and remove the enjoyment.[/B]


Amen to that, has allot of trueth to it 
char


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I just pressed it , Oh boy, that was a long one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well speaking of the fart button, I think you must have ran it out of farts because I haven't seen it for a couple of days now


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Maybe the next time a comment like this comes up we should just take my mother's advice and "Consider the source" When someone makes an ugly comment just don't answer and have 0 replies. If someone is trying to stir the pot just let it drop and remove the enjoyment.[/B]


I understand totally what you're saying but I think in this case we needed to support Joe and his babies. If someone is rude, I think it's great that we set them straight and let them know that we won't stand for such. I know how good it made me feel when this same poster insulted Kallie and people supported me. I think it was appropriate that we supported Joe in this situation. Just my .02!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=154585
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto what Kallie/Catchers Mom said... from me and Indy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=154642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I couldn't agree more. "We Are Family" so watch out!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I don't agree with the bitterness so maybe I don't need to be here either. Looks like I have been disowned by the family. I guess that I don't belong here.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I don't agree with the bitterness so maybe I don't need to be here either. Looks like I have been disowned by the family. I guess that I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










No way, you are part of the family too







Please don't







You certainly haven't been disowned







and you do belong here, we all value your input


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't agree with the bitterness so maybe I don't need to be here either. Looks like I have been disowned by the family. I guess that I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sort of with you here. I'm finding that there are more than we know who aren't what they come across as being. 
Yesterday, I sent someone a PM about something they said, trying to keep everything private. Well, what I got back was a denial. Next, I sent them the copy of the PM. After being caught in their lies, what I got back was attack. 
I joined this site to have fun. I guess when it quits being fun, it's time to go.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I don't agree with the bitterness so maybe I don't need to be here either. Looks like I have been disowned by the family. I guess that I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Julia, Don't leave!!! ... you're one of my favorites!!! I think you'll find there will probably be several topics from time to time that we don't agree on ... gosh, we are a very diverse group... age-wise, geographically, economically, etc. It's OK to not agree with everyone... sometimes hearing differing opinions is good... We all interpret things differently.

You and I disagreed on how the insult to Joe should have been handled... that's OK... there will likely be something tomorrow that we agree on!









One thing we all agree on and that is for sure.... Malts are THE BEST breed there is and we LOVE to talk about and learn about our fluff butts!!!! That is the most important thing that keeps us here.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Bijousmom and Happy B,

I in no way wanted to offend you or anyone here, I was just agreeing with what Kallie/Catchers Mom had said. I didn't mean for it to sound like a put down to what you had said and I am very sorry if that is how it came out







I do know what you mean about just not posting to something and letting it go. I would normally. It was because I was sticking up for what I feel is a family here and this was not the first time this poster has done this. I would have done the same for you in a second if it was your little baby that the post was about









This poster wants us to disagree and to divide us, don't let them win







I just want to talk about our babies and let this whole post go .....But I couldn't without letting you both know I never meant to offend either of you and again..I am very sorry if I did


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

closing this one up

I just have to say first I never want to see anyone leave SM but as K/C's mom said we are a diverse group of people, thats what makes SM great, we have a common bond that we can discuss but as people we have our own thoughts and opinions that will differ from others, if we all agreed on everything all we would do is say "hi, my name is..." and that would be it, everyone would have 1 post, having said that when it or something gets to you here, on another site, in life, whatever, there is nothing wrong with stepping back and taking a break, i am very surprised at some of the little things here that get blown out of proportion, the backstabbing that goes on in emails and PM's and the refusal by some to grow up, bite their toungue, be the bigger person, or something as simple as accept an appology, it really makes me sad, i run another forum where we are over 10,000 members now in 3 years and never, never have I experienced some of what goes on here, I try my best ot make SM a great place for each member but its the members who truely make it a great place, I hope we all can do our best to keep it that way



thanks, i think i need to work on using paragraphs every now and then


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

edit: 11:51 02/21 

Please let me clarify one of my above statements about Pms and emails, I was talking about members PM'ing me upset because of what was/might have been said about them by someone else in a PM or email, or something mean/rude sent directly to them via PM/email, *I do not have the ability nor would I ever read another members PM*, they are just that, a personal message, just wanted to clear that up


----------

